# Cookout/Play date... at our house!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Count me in! Enzo would LOVEEEE a playdate! As long as I know in advance, I can probably make just about any weekend. =)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Great!! I think it would be so much fun to have a bunch of dogs running around playing while we all chat and eat. LOL.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

To far....you guys better take lots of pictures to share. 
But who is Raisin?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwww! 

Raisin is this little Tortie kitten we found yesterday. We're not sure if it's a girl or a boy, but we're probably gonna keep him/her. <3


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwww...what a cute name for a kitty. We must see pictures when you get a chance. Tortie kitties are usually female.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! She looks like a little Raisin, LOL. I can't figure out how to get pictures onto this computer! I'm going to get my dad to try helping tomorrow. She's so cuuuuute. 

I NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT! Calico cats are usually female too... Mittens is!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So, we have Gary's schedule. He has Mondays and Tuesdays off. Probably wouldn't be easy to schedule a cookout play date one of those days, so I guess any weekend would work. LOL. He gets home around 6:30.

So, any suggestions as to a date?


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We may be interested! I will send you a PM.


----------

